# Im back



## louisaml (Oct 14, 2010)

Im back and engaged to an FA/Feeder. This didnt come up until recently. I just thought he didnt care about my weight. My nutritionist put me on a diet to get me healthy when I was in school. I dropped out in June due to lack of funding. Anyways I went wedding dress shopping and found one in my size. Turns out it was a size too big in the chest and stomach area. Seeing that its a halter dress I need to put on quite a bit of weight. It is my dream dress and was the right price. I am about 235 now. I told my fiance I needed to gain alot of weight for the dress and needless to say we had quite a good time in the dressing room with that idea. He definently wants everything to get bigger, especially my stomach. He loves the idea of the roomy skirt of the dress being skin tight on my stomach. Anyways we are trying to figure out how to go about this since we are getting married either next Feb or Sep. I have my pictures on fantasy feeder under BlueHawaian8809 or messege me at [email protected]


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome back! Good to hear things are going as well as they are. Congrats


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome back. Please give us an update about your progress.
<3 Henk


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome back, missed you.


----------



## louisaml (Oct 18, 2010)

Me first thing in the morning.  

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for your lovely pic. I am curious how your belly will be in your new dress! Keep on with gaining.
<3 Henk


----------



## louisaml (Apr 10, 2011)

So I haven't posted in here in a while. I am 255. Recently I have been dealing with family issues in relation to my weight. Lemmie give you some background on them. My husbands parents met another couple and remarried to them. So his dad divorced his mom, and married his stepmother, who divorced her husband(the stepfather) who married my husbands mom. So my husbands stepfather has always been an ass about my weight. He honestly thinks that the only good looking people are the ones that look starved. So I finally stood up to him and said I wouldn't take it anymore. So now his wife, my husbands mom, is on his side. She is constantly telling everyone I am mean and have always treated them like crap which is not true, they came drunk to my dry wedding and brought beer but I did not throw them out. Now she is harassing me on Facebook and constantly posting that I piss everyone off and that everyone hates me. Now my husbands dad loves me the way I am because I love his son and am loyal. His stepmother, who is anorexic btw, says that it doesn't matter how I look as long as I am happy. To make matters worse his mother pulled my dad into this and told him that he needs to get through to me about the way I look, and that was the worse thing she could do. My dad and I talking about my weight is his right, but to drag a 77 year old man into this is disgusting. I love who I am and how I look, but how do I get this to stop. It has gotten to the point where my husband and his brother are no longer speaking to there mom and I don't want to be the cause of it because she constantly calls me and accuses me of stealing her sons. I am fat and proud and will always be this way.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, sounds like your step-father-in-law (I hope I got that right!) is narrow minded, and your mother-in-law just sounds petty and mean :-( Sorry that you are having to deal with all of that :-(


----------



## louisaml (Apr 19, 2011)

Its all good, all I have to do is not go over there and ignore the ringing phone. 

I am now 256. YEY a pound.:bow: Pants wise I cannot wear anything smaller then a 26/28/4x and the 26 is tight. I am an apple really, I am still a 22/24 in tops although my arms are getting bigger so that wont be for long. I have stopped wearing normal bras. I am a size 44 in sports bras but those a tight. I cant wait to see what size I am. I am still a 24 in dresses. In undies I am a 13. I cant wait to see what the year brings.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2011)

louisaml said:


> Its all good, all I have to do is not go over there and ignore the ringing phone.
> 
> I am now 256. YEY a pound.:bow: Pants wise I cannot wear anything smaller then a 26/28/4x and the 26 is tight. I am an apple really, I am still a 22/24 in tops although my arms are getting bigger so that wont be for long. I have stopped wearing normal bras. I am a size 44 in sports bras but those a tight. I cant wait to see what size I am. I am still a 24 in dresses. In undies I am a 13. I cant wait to see what the year brings.



Good to know you're happy about it


----------



## louisaml (Apr 19, 2011)

Some new pictures for everyone. 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 20, 2011)

louisaml said:


> Some new pictures for everyone.



Thank you!


----------



## louisaml (Apr 20, 2011)

your quite welcome, i will post more, i need to get into eating 3 times a day again, i am still a dinner girl with a rare lunch and night snacking, my friend suggest carnation instant breakfast, i am happy to be an apple, but I would love bigger thighs, and real hips


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 24, 2011)

louisaml said:


> your quite welcome, i will post more, i need to get into eating 3 times a day again, i am still a dinner girl with a rare lunch and night snacking, my friend suggest carnation instant breakfast, i am happy to be an apple, but I would love bigger thighs, and real hips



Eating 3 times a day is actually healthier than just once.

Eating before bed, giving up smoking and drinking more soda would put about 20 pounds on you in no time.


----------



## louisaml (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I have been MIA. I finally kicked my brother in law out. He robbed me. The whole family hates me but hey whatever. I haven't felt this good in months.


----------



## louisaml (May 14, 2011)

I had to think long and hard about this. I am putting gaining on hold for a while. His brother left us in a lot of debt and almost all of our money is going to that. We have money for food. but nothing fancy and nothing really high calorie. I still eat but since I buy the groceries I have to think about what I can buy that can stretch for a good while. Yes I buy a lot of clothes but everything I got this past month has been either gift certificate, store credit card, or gift card.Plus I have been sick for a month so I don't even have an appetite to speak of. I also am being called to witness in a friend's custody case. My friend and his ex gf were part of the wedding party. It has taken a tole on him and his 3 year old daughter. I am the only other female in her life so if he needs me to babysit, or do laundry then I gotta do it. I know I told some that I would love help gaining, but right now I don't even have the energy or the time to think about it. That doesn't mean I don't want to be friends or that I am fake. But I got so much mental and emotional crap that I need to fix first. Also this is the first time I have gotten to spend with just my husband since before we got married. So we have lots to catch up on 
I will still be on the boards, just not as much. I hope life treats everyone well.


----------



## louisaml (May 15, 2011)

So I got good news on the food front. I am getting a delivery from a food service with lots of meat, and carbs to last the month we pick it up on Saturday. I also just pick up 2 24 packs of mountain dew, 2 bags of Ore Ida fries, a package of cooked crab meat, a bag of frozen chicken nuggets, 4 banquet meals 2 for me and 2 for bill we got the cheese smothered meat patty and the chicken fried steak, sour cream, a pound of hamburg for meatloaf, 18 pack of eggs, Ms. Butterworths, 2 cans of Hormel Hash, 2 cans of chili beans for chilli, a bag of Kraft 4 blend Mexican cheese, Santos taco chips, a can of black olives, a jar of mayo, Chips a Hoy Chocolate fudge cookies, a box of pasta salad, 1 percent milk for cooking. I am also going to the bread outlet to get lots of bread and bagels. The only things I drink are mountain dew, iced tea,bottled water or kool aid. I will see how the week goes.

Breakfast/Lunch: Bagel or peanut noodles
Dinner:
Sunday: Pork Lo mien, and pork fried rice
Monday: homemade chilli with taco chips, sour cream, and olives
Tuesday: Crab Sandwiches and Pasta Salad
Wednesday: Chicken Nuggets and Fries
Thursday: Meatloaf, veggie stir fry, and beef rice
Friday: 2 banquet meals
Saturday: Pancakes and Hash


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2011)

Gotta love how you say that you're putting the gaining on hold then the very next post you talk about all the fatty foods you're going to eat during the week.

Anyone else find this amusing?


----------



## louisaml (May 20, 2011)

thanks for being such a nice friend dude, i tried to delete the post but I couldn't so nuhhhh, besides it was the only foods at Wal-mart that I had coupons for and were on sale, not that I get to enjoy much of it, my doctor just put me on a low carb/sugar high fiber diet, for the hypothyroidism, i swear drinks without sugar just don't taste natural, all that crystal light crap tastes like the stuff you drink for a colonoscopy. I am not trying to loose weight but its hard. Seriously why do high fiber vegetables have to look like weeds growing in a side walk. Plus the bread is crunchy, bread isn't suppose to crunch unless it is toasted and buttered with grape jelly.


----------



## louisaml (May 25, 2011)

I am 52/50.5/56 now. So I am still pretty even. Not sure what this makes me.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 25, 2011)

louisaml said:


> I am 52/50.5/56 now. So I am still pretty even. Not sure what this makes me.



Makes you look great


----------



## louisaml (Jun 6, 2011)

I am trying my hardest to fit it on here but its hard. I don't see where I fit exactly. Maybe I am trying to hard, or it could be I am just not good enough. I am trying so hard to be like the other girls on here and often I find myself coming up short physically, socially, and mentally. I would love to be active at events and what not but my anxiety gets so bad that I really don't think I can handle it. Everyone on this site is so sophisticated, intelligent, and the most amazing individuals that I am proud of knowing at least online. I grew up pretty much in a bubble until I was 18. I don't really know how to interact with people and its not like it is something I can learn. When I was younger I so badly wanted to be part of dimensions, because it was the voice of acceptance. I saw the site and I thought wow, people who don't judge each other and accept each other whole heartedly. I still feel that way. I know this sounds lame, but to me, you all are FAMILY.


----------

